# Can we run MAME on the Snes Mini?



## ital (Oct 18, 2017)

Is it doable?


----------



## Daimakaimura (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, or at least Final burn.

but i'm having problems, i wanted to add Neogeo Games, now my snes mini keeps saying "Cannot acces neogeo.zip" even when i try to reflash it and remove all the added games on it 
So be carefull at this moment , because i think i bricked mine.

Cheers
D.


----------



## markehmus (Oct 22, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> Is it doable?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/hakchi2-nes-mini-very-simple-pimp-tool.456256/page-780#post-7647382


----------



## Daimakaimura (Oct 22, 2017)

Daimakaimura said:


> Yes, or at least Final burn.
> 
> but i'm having problems, i wanted to add Neogeo Games, now my snes mini keeps saying "Cannot acces neogeo.zip" even when i try to reflash it and remove all the added games on it
> So be carefull at this moment , because i think i bricked mine.
> ...



found solution to my own problem
Seems the fualty bios from neogeo.zip was in my Temp roaming map, and tried to connect with this while flashing!

I hope this helps someone else someday  my SNES is working again!!


----------



## darex (Oct 31, 2017)

Clear your hakchi/temp folder in AppData/Roaming.... I had the same issue


----------

